# Just Gotta Vent



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

So my wife and I were at the point today with four rods up in holders. She hooks up on a shark and we both start following it down the beach. We're maybe 50 yards down the beach and here comes an SUV with rods on the back and drives right under my lines in the water. Of course he hooks two of them and carries on down to the end. I could do nothing but stand there and watch my rods bending as he proceeded to spool both of them. No damage to the equipment but to say I was bit angry is an understatement. Enraged I took off after them. He's just lucky I had a 300 yard walk to cool down a bit. After I instructed him on proper driving etiquette he had the nerve to give me attitude! I saw the rangers driving out so I decided to just let it be at that. Later I was told by the same rangers that "he owns a house down here and thinks he own the place". Sometimes I just hate people.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Hate that happened. Did your wife land the shark?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Dang, hate to hear that.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Yup, she did good. I didn't help her at all. The other one is a 7' Sand Tiger I wrestled up earlier.

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to rotate the pics.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> View attachment 30257
> View attachment 30265
> View attachment 30273
> 
> ...


Just a heads up, having a Garbo on the beach for a photo op, would be considered possession if LEO wanted to get on your case. I think its a $10K fine.

Never been spooled by a SUV, you showed restraint, in my younger days the Evil Garbo would have made a showing


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I know what you mean Garbo. Myself 20 years ago would have handled the situation much differently. His kids being a short distance down the beach and his wife in the passenger seat saved him for the most part. 
Funny you said about the rangers. They had actually stopped and were talking to us when she landed it. In fact one of them even held the rod for us! Just depends on the individual I guess.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> I know what you mean Garbo. Myself 20 years ago would have handled the situation much differently. His kids being a short distance down the beach and his wife in the passenger seat saved him for the most part.
> Funny you said about the rangers. They had actually stopped and were talking to us when she landed it. In fact one of them even held the rod for us! Just depends on the individual I guess.


Kids make it a different story, little tykes do not need to see adults in conflict

The Shark I was referencing was the Sand Tiger (Garbo), it is Federally Protected, not sure why there are a ton of Garbos in the water, always have been.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I guess I always just assumed that if you released them you were ok. I guess I'll have to be a bit more careful in the future. Looking at the regs again I saw that the Sandbar is protected as well. We never keep them so I haven't read the list for a while.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hikes run said:


> So my wife and I were at the point today with four rods up in holders. She hooks up on a shark and we both start following it down the beach. We're maybe 50 yards down the beach and here comes an SUV with rods on the back and drives right under my lines in the water. Of course he hooks two of them and carries on down to the end. I could do nothing but stand there and watch my rods bending as he proceeded to spool both of them. No damage to the equipment but to say I was bit angry is an understatement. Enraged I took off after them. He's just lucky I had a 300 yard walk to cool down a bit. After I instructed him on proper driving etiquette he had the nerve to give me attitude! I saw the rangers driving out so I decided to just let it be at that. Later I was told by the same rangers that "he owns a house down here and thinks he own the place". Sometimes I just hate people.


 Maybe he owns property in northern obx as well?? There you have to have your rods,either holding them in the water or spiked right against the break.. They use the inside lane for traffic of emergency vehicles.. Have had them go right under my lines,got jacked out of shape and gave a guy hell for doing it.. He then proceeded to call the law on me for doing so.. About 2hrs later I was informed by Currituck police that I was in the wrong by blocking the lane.. I'm sure if he owns property there as well,he thinks the same applies here.. Whole different set of rules on those beaches than on nps...

I'm saying that could have been his mindset,not that you were in the wrong at all,he WAS an assclown..


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Hikes run, you handled it better than I. Bad thing I an tooo old to bow-up. Nice pullage with those sharks. Garboman - wondered for years-- Are you named after the shark or is the shark named after you?? best - glenn


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

gshivar said:


> Hikes run, you handled it better than I. Bad thing I an tooo old to bow-up. Nice pullage with those sharks. Garboman - wondered for years-- Are you named after the shark or is the shark named after you?? best - glenn


Sand Tigers have always been called Garbage Mouth or Garbo since I was a kid on OBX. Mike Hayes probably named them back in the 1960's

Garboman......trash talkin fisherman who never learned when to shut up or quit typing:beer: after a few too many...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I guess I always just assumed that if you released them you were ok. I guess I'll have to be a bit more careful in the future. Looking at the regs again I saw that the Sandbar is protected as well. We never keep them so I haven't read the list for a while.


Did not know the Sandbar was protected now. Thanks for the update on the Regs.

Seems like there are plenty of Sandbars around right now, who decides they are endangered, some Scientist in a cubicle in Northern Virginia?

I break the suckers off these days, even the Redhead breaks off all his sharks these days.. too much danger trying to get the hook removed on a large shark to make it worth the effort. Some Sharks especially Bull Sharks really have tried hard to bite me in the past...I think the Hook will rust out in about a year and it also reminds the Shark not to eat my bait in the future.

If anyone catches a Sandbar with a 10/0 Gami Tag in the corner of its Jaw and trailing 20 feet of 50 pound test, there is a reward, I tagged around twenty off of Avon Pier and Beach December 2016.

Rain just let up, will be out looking for more endangered species after lunch.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Can you describe the vehicle he drove so I can avoid him


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I couldn't tell you for sure what the vehicle was. I wasn't really looking at it that close. It was a newer black SUV with chrome trim, rear rod carrier. Dude had an Australian accent I think.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

That description doesn't sound like anyone that lives here


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Hikes Run, good on you for the restraint. That makes you a better person.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

That was really nice shark the wife caught. 
People like that will likely have as much conflict off the beach as on. Some people thrive on conflict, and will try to take full advantage of the other 95% of people that try to avoid such conflict.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Hikes run said:


> So my wife and I were at the point today with four rods up in holders. She hooks up on a shark and we both start following it down the beach. We're maybe 50 yards down the beach and here comes an SUV with rods on the back and drives right under my lines in the water. Of course he hooks two of them and carries on down to the end. I could do nothing but stand there and watch my rods bending as he proceeded to spool both of them. No damage to the equipment but to say I was bit angry is an understatement. Enraged I took off after them. He's just lucky I had a 300 yard walk to cool down a bit. After I instructed him on proper driving etiquette he had the nerve to give me attitude! I saw the rangers driving out so I decided to just let it be at that. Later I was told by the same rangers that "he owns a house down here and thinks he own the place". Sometimes I just hate people.


 Thumbs up to your wife Hikes run, That's a nice sand bar she caught! The clown that hit your line is an "A-hole" for sure. Keep on "Sharkin" with your beautiful wife! My wife and I have been sharkers for many years and she has caught her fair share of them. Everthing else is just bait!


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Yah, I know Bronzback1. We can recognize most of the locals and I've never seen him before. Maybe he was from northern OBX like Drumdum suggested. It sure seemed like he had a chip on his shoulder which is very unlike the locals we know and talk to regularly down there. We got home last night and I'm on the PC now instead of the iPhone. Boy, are those pictures crappy! Sorry guys.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> Yah, I know Bronzback1. We can recognize most of the locals and I've never seen him before. Maybe he was from northern OBX like Drumdum suggested. It sure seemed like he had a chip on his shoulder which is very unlike the locals we know and talk to regularly down there. We got home last night and I'm on the PC now instead of the iPhone. Boy, are those pictures crappy! Sorry guys.


Out of Town property owner, Dare County property tax puts the heat on him so he takes it out on fishermen..too inexperienced in fishing to be teachable likely especially if he got an attitude for his mistake, he will run into the 1%'er and they will go at it eventually

Rain letting up...going Drum fishing after a bit at Secret Spot, nice onshore breeze...water is warm...spoke to some Canadian surfers yesterday it was a whole crowd of them, let them know the water is infested with Sharks right now...Evidently Sharks are not on the Canadian's minds...If I still Surfed I would be prone on my board waiting on a wave this time of year instead of dangling my tootsies...They speak another language in Canada too....I think it is Canadian...Oui?


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Garboman said:


> ...spoke to some Canadian surfers yesterday it was a whole crowd of them, let them know the water is infested with Sharks right now...Evidently Sharks are not on the Canadian's minds...If I still Surfed I would be prone on my board waiting on a wave this time of year instead of dangling my tootsies...They speak another language in Canada too....I think it is Canadian...Oui?


They probably took heed from some legendary Canadian rockers who quipped "Sharks don't attack the Irish, it's mostly Australians."
-KBueno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwD4lYCMUR8


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well just my 2cents for what it's worth. I don't care if you live Northern OBX or where and what the rules are somewhere else; common fisherman curtesy is don't drive between fishing poles and the water unless you check to make sure the lines are not out. Some people just don't have any frigging common sense. Karma will catch up to him. Count on it.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Papa-T said:


> Well just my 2cents for what it's worth. I don't care if you live Northern OBX or where and what the rules are somewhere else; common fisherman curtesy is don't drive between fishing poles and the water unless you check to make sure the lines are not out. Some people just don't have any frigging common sense. Karma will catch up to him. Count on it.


Hear! Hear! Papa-T


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Typical back racker


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Typical back racker


 Now Now, I'm a back racker when I hit the beach with my reels on wheels cart in receiver and I've got enough common sense not to do something that stupid. Bought mine years ago when NPS started the take over and stealing our beaches from us. Just saying!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Papa-T said:


> Well just my 2cents for what it's worth. I don't care if you live Northern OBX or where and what the rules are somewhere else; common fisherman curtesy is don't drive between fishing poles and the water unless you check to make sure the lines are not out. Some people just don't have any frigging common sense. Karma will catch up to him. Count on it.


 I believed that also.. Was fishing for the first time in Corova quite a few years back.. My friend and I were staked out watching our rods which may have been 20' or less from the edge of the surf.. This guy in suv comes SCREAMING by at about 45 and JUST MISSED!! After the discussion we had with this arrogant ass who said he was in the right and the police that enforced his statement,came to the conclusion we had to stand in the surf and hold rods at all times or at the very least spike the rods in the water.. Having said all that,after speaking with the leo there,I fully understand why they have that rule as the edge of the beach is the only way in or out by emergency vehicles and locals... Folks like this could easily take that attitude down south and run with it,that is why I suggested it...


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Drumdum said:


> I believed that also.. Was fishing for the first time in Corova quite a few years back.. My friend and I were staked out watching our rods which may have been 20' or less from the edge of the surf.. This guy in suv comes SCREAMING by at about 45 and JUST MISSED!! After the discussion we had with this arrogant ass who said he was in the right and the police that enforced his statement,came to the conclusion we had to stand in the surf and hold rods at all times or at the very least spike the rods in the water.. Having said all that,after speaking with the leo there,I fully understand why they have that rule as the edge of the beach is the only way in or out by emergency vehicles and locals... Folks like this could easily take that attitude down south and run with it,that is why I suggested it...



Common courtesy and common sense go a long ways. I can see someone as that guy in the SUV getting jerked out of his car at some point .....be to late to have the "law" back him up then. I am to old to understand nor accept jackasses in this world and I have quit putting up with them.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

a 2 , i . iI


----------

